# Red Cherry Shrimp Food



## Kev1jm2

I'm in the process of putting together a 20g long heavily planted shrimp only tank. What is the best food as the staple for their diet? There is a lot of conflicting information out there. Some articles suggest blanched zucchini only, some say fish flakes are fine, some say shrimp pellets only. I'd assume a mix of shrimp pellets and zucc may be the best bet. What do you guys use in your shrimp only tanks? The key here is shrimp only, no fish. 

What type of shrimp pellets? How many, how often? Zucchhini, how much how often? Other foods? Thoughts? 

Thank you all in advance.


----------



## pjones

I have had shrimp in a 29 gal for months and never put anything in besides flakes... Dunno if it the best way to go, but it works for me.


----------



## Gizmo

I do a mix of flakes, sinking shrimp pellets, and algae wafers. Used to do locally farmed and frozen bloodworms but my fish got whirling disease from them so I threw them out. Zucchini is great as well, I just don't have the freezer space to keep blanched chunks in.

Keep in mind RCS eat very little unless in HUGE quantities. I have about 100 RCS in my 10 gallon and feed two algae wafers a week, in addition to a marginal daily dose of flake food and the occasional shrimp pellet. If it gets moldy, I fish it out (pun intended, haha).


----------



## Kev1jm2

Gizmo said:


> I have about 100 RCS in my 10 gallon and feed two algae wafers a week, in addition to a marginal daily dose of flake food and the occasional shrimp pellet. If it gets moldy, I fish it out (pun intended, haha).


Wow, that is much less food than I thought they needed. Thank you!


----------



## Gizmo

Kev1jm2 said:


> Wow, that is much less food than I thought they needed. Thank you!


Keep in mind they also eat algae, dead plant matter, and pretty much any garbage they can find in addition to what you feed them.


----------

